# lactating doe without a kid



## Zazzyisabrat (4 mo ago)

Hello! It's me again,
I have a 6-year-old Nigerian Dwarf Doe who has not had a kid in 3 years.
She started to produce milk about two weeks ago, I left her alone so that she could dry up but she just keeps producing milk, her udder is getting so big that it was starting to drip and get all dry and cracked.
It looks super painful, I milked her off a little so that she could be relieved a little. The milk was a weird colour, a watered-down white. It smelled fine and had no chunks so I think she is ok.
The only reason I can think of is that she is with another Doe and her kid and that maybe the Kid is trying to nurse off her. But when I watch, she kicks him away if he tried to get close.
We tried to breed her almost a year ago, and she did not catch, so I'm wondering if her body might think she did have a kid?
My question is, Can I keep milking her? Or will it hurt her?
And Is this a common thing?
Thanks!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey there! I do not seem to have experience with this type of thing! I have heard of false pregnancy in goats that have produced milk with out being pregnant. But I’m not sure if I have answers for udefinitely probably not a too terrible common thing.. if I were u, I would join another forum called The Goat Spot. Someone there will definitely be able to help you..


----------



## Lil Kickuh Heaven Farm (2 mo ago)

I would bring her to the vet.


----------

